# 7.26.7



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Just had a call from John (who's at Oulton Park) but he asked me to let you know that Nissan have gone quicker again today at the Nordschleife with a time of 7.26.7.

They have 3 hours of exclusive time left this afternoon from 2-5pm to try and better it.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

excellent news ! thanks for passing the info on guys

Go GT-R !


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:bowdown1::clap::bowdown1:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for passing on the info,

Any ideas on the spec of the car? wheels etc?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

excellent

I'm now re-invigorated for another time attack on Gants Hill roundabout


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> excellent
> 
> I'm now re-invigorated for another time attack on Gants Hill roundabout



hahaha........i may join you in your appreciation by doing a GTR sprint round my local tesco carpark.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> Just had a call from John (who's at Oulton Park) but he asked me to let you know that Nissan have gone quicker again today at the Nordschleife with a time of 7.26.7.
> 
> They have 3 hours of exclusive time left this afternoon from 2-5pm to try and better it.


No, I think Porsche have established that the quickest it can go is 7:56... :nervous:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

lol, porsche says it so it must be true. i bet car and driver would say the same.


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Awesome news! My question would be, when are they going to unleash the Spec-V???


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That is really very, very impressive. :bowdown1:

My stock-engined Z06 is so much faster on the road than my GT-R and the ZR1 is supposedly much, much faster, still so the fact that the GT-R can (so very nearly!) match a ZR1 around the Nordschleife is simply amazing.

I bet that 0.3s is hurting them badly though! 

If only Corvette and Viper had the budget to mount a similar attack attempt...
The new 997 GT3 should be fairly impressive too, although maybe lacking the outright grunt needed to post a sub 7:30?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Go GTR:clap::clap::clap:
Let's hope they release a video.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Zed Ed said:


> excellent
> 
> I'm now re-invigorated for another time attack on Gants Hill roundabout


the test is the M11/M25 slip road, that's where you wanna find your limits. lol

mook


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> the test is the M11/M25 slip road, that's where you wanna find your limits. lol
> 
> mook


hmm, m25 clockwise junction to M11 south - interesting cambers and series of tightening curves? 

Now I kind of fancy a trip to the Ring; I could be the first GTR to post a +15 minutes time


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Zed Ed said:


> hmm, m25 clockwise junction to M11 south - interesting cambers and series of tightening curves?
> 
> Now I kind of fancy a trip to the Ring; I could be the first GTR to post a +15 minutes time


thats the fella! 

+15 minute ring trip, i can beat that

My mate did half a lap, pulled off at Adenau bridge, had lunch in town and rejoined without ever leaving the track. was about a 45 minute lap 

mook


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> excellent
> 
> I'm now re-invigorated for another time attack on Gants Hill roundabout


Good man, and when you do decide to do that give me a 10min heads up and i will be there to cheer you on


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's the story snippet:

2009 Nissan GT-R


----------

